# 1996 Gary Fisher Wahoo rebuild



## cogburn (Apr 16, 2007)

I wanted to share the rebuild of my 1996 Gary Fisher Wahoo. It was an decent 21-speed light trail and neighborhood bike, but the components of that era and price point just couldn't stand the test of time. However, the frame was still in great shape and has a classic look and rigid forks I love, so I decided to invest in a proper rebuild. I decided to upgrade the components and rebuild it with the style I'm currently favoring. Other than the frame and headset, everything else is new. I spent approximately $400. For light trail and street use, the ride is fantastic. The frame design is spot on and so plush with the big Maxxis Holy Rollers. Well, here are the pics which tell the story. Thanks to all who have shared their projects and lent inspiration to mine.


----------



## cogburn (Apr 16, 2007)

More pics....


----------



## cogburn (Apr 16, 2007)

...more pics.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Nice build. The Wahoo was at the bottom of the Fisher line but you made it into a nice neighborhood cruiser.. Let me know how you like the Holy Rollers. I've got Hookworms (no, they're not catchy or itchy) and have wanted to try those out.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good use of a bike. 

That seat is a crime.


----------



## cogburn (Apr 16, 2007)

I love the Holy Rollers. Very comfy and good grip.

Yeah, sorry about the seat. It was a cheapy replacement on the original bike, and after the build I threw it on to get riding. I'm looking for something fitting the rest of the bike. Any suggestions for "cool but comfortable"?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cogburn said:


> I love the Holy Rollers. Very comfy and good grip.
> 
> Yeah, sorry about the seat. It was a cheapy replacement on the original bike, and after the build I threw it on to get riding. I'm looking for something fitting the rest of the bike. Any suggestions for "cool but comfortable"?


Saddles are such a personal preference thing that it's difficult to suggest something other than the saddles I'm bias towards.

If that seat currently on the bike was your favorite thing in the whole world...then thats the seat you should use.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Good use of a bike.
> 
> That seat is a crime.


bike snob!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Kenda K-Rad look alikes?*

Those Holy Rollers look very similar to the Kenda K-Rad. I have the 2.3 K-Rads, and though they are heavy, they work well for the street and light offroad use. Fast rolling, but still with decent traction in the dirt. Looks like a good runaround bike, and like Rumpfy said, the best seat is the one you are comfortable on!

frog


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> bike snob!


Hey! I didn't say a thing about the base model mid-late 90's Gary Fisher.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just got a wahoo frame that looks exactly like yours. I want to build it into my commuter/just for fun bike. Do you know where I can get those decals? Also if youre lookin to shed some weight, get a different fork because that one is heavy!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ChapmanMTB27 said:


> Do you know where I can get those decals?


Umm...Gary Fisher?


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

I had that same bike!

Oh how I miss it now. For a low end bike, it rode really great. It was my first Fisher and I've loved Fisher's bikes ever since then. Currently, my favorite bike is a '99 Kaitai frame with a D-back rigid fork running fixed gear (thanks White Industries) for fixed gear trail shenanigans.

Thanks for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Can I see how you routed a Vbrake when the frame is made for cantis?
here is my wahoo build...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=372670

I was thinking about drilling a small hole through the cable guide so the cable goes straight to the brake.


----------



## nstadie (Aug 13, 2008)

I have the same rebuild in mind... What are the details on the chain length, cog size, and the main gear (model, size?). Awesome bike!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, how'd you get the tension right w/out having to use a tensioner?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Slimpee said:


> Yeah, how'd you get the tension right w/out having to use a tensioner?


I was thinking the same thing. I'm converting my Ted Wojcik to a single speed and have seen folks convert bikes with vertical dropouts both with and without tensioners.

P.S. Nice bike.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> Yeah, how'd you get the tension right w/out having to use a tensioner?


Probably got lucky? I've done a bunch of single speed conversions and sometimes they just work out right...although it doesn't leave any room for adjustment, other than grinding down the axel...info around the middle of this page...http://www.sheldonbrown.com/singlespeed.html


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

ChapmanMTB27 said:


> Can I see how you routed a Vbrake when the frame is made for cantis?
> here is my wahoo build...
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=372670
> 
> I was thinking about drilling a small hole through the cable guide so the cable goes straight to the brake.


It looks like he used the front derailleur cable braze-ons for the rear brake since the bike was set up with no derailleurs.


----------

